# My Homebuilt Smoker



## gunslinger (Oct 28, 2006)

Well I've tried to get this thing done so I could take some pics for you guys to look at. But every time I start to do something to it, my attention is drawn away by something else. So I'm just going to post some pics of the way it is now. I'll update later when it is finished.
I'm close though. Since my ventilation problems are solved I am sealing up the doors better, and then it's onto paint. You can see by the firebox that though this has been on ongoing project, (you can see tools everywhere) I still use it a lot.
The rain cap has a slight dome to it so rain will roll off. Not really needed since it's there's not much area, but I thought it would be a different and cool little addition.  
I did include a pic of my homemade poker. The other stuff that I have built is at the powder coaters getting the handles done. These include a set of log tongs, meat tongs, ladle, spoon, and fork. Looks like it's going to be a little while before the powder coat is done, because he said he'd do it for free when he gets something else larger in the same color to do. 
Anyway, there is a lot of finish work to do, grinding sanding, paint and whatnot.
If anyone has any suggestions, I would love to hear them.


----------



## jamesb (Oct 29, 2006)

Looks like your off to a good start... Don't forget to send more pics of the progress!

James.


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks. But, "good start?"
Actually I've been using this for over 9 years. It worked, but was in need of upgrades. Hinges were piano type, grates were just oven racks sitting where they would fit, exhaust pipe was way to small at only 1 1/2 inches in diameter, fire box vent was to small and not adjustable, fire box door isn't sealed very well, and it obviously needs painted. It's also getting mounted to a better trailer once the paint is on.
Originally I made it to fit the receiver of my truck. It worked well, but took 2 people to mount it, as it weighs over 300 lbs. That was fine, but you know how it goes. There's always help getting ready for the food, but never any help cleaning up. And in my case, cleaning up involved dismounting it from the receiver. So it was installed onto a rickety old trailer. Now I have a custom built trailer just for the smoker. I have to get this thing done before Thanksgiving because I have 3 different functions to haul it to. And every time I get going, I get a different idea or a better idea of something it needs.
I've gotten pretty good at this smoking thing, and have a competition or 2 on my mind now. So I had to make the changes and make it appear nicer. Like I said, I'm almost there, but just a lot of little things left to do. 
I'm still split on paint or powder coat. I want a durable finish, because I think appearance is pretty important. We have roadside BBQ stands all over here, and 1 thing I notice, is the ones that look bad are the ones that have little or no business. Not that I intend to sell anything, but I don't want someone sticking their nose in the air at my rig because it looks bad, because I really do make great food on this thing.
This forum has helped tremendously. I never thought of pre-heating wood before. I always put a camp coffee pot on top of my fire box for some delicious old fashioned peculated coffee. Now I am going to build a large flat area on top of the fire box to accommodate wood and my coffee pot. I'm also thinking of pre burning my wood (something else I never thought of before joining this forum). I use oak and hickory and quite frankly, throwing raw un-burnt wood into the box makes the meat to stout for me. I have noticed that when everything is pre-burnt and just glowing, my stuff isn't so stout. I might also be using a little too much hickory. 
I obviously have a lot of adjustments to make, but It's been fun. I can't wait until it's complete though.


----------



## jamesb (Oct 29, 2006)

So sorry. Did not mean to offend... I thought you had just started this thing. Guess I need to read a little closer!

How about "Good Job"?


----------



## gunslinger (Oct 29, 2006)

You didn't offend me. Like I said, any suggestions or criticism is welcome. It's really been fun to finally get serious with this. I like to fabricate and build things for little or no money. So far I have maybe 40 bucks into it. The rest is labor. 
What kind of rig do you have? It looks like there is a pipe on the fire box side. I would like to see your's.


----------



## jamesb (Nov 1, 2006)

Naw, I knew your responce was light hearted... Check out this Howdy Post

It was my intro to this group and gives some pics of the various devices I coo k on...

James.


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 2, 2006)

I like them. What's a "reverse flow smoker" though? I can guess, but how does it work? BTW, about your "Big ugly," right now mine's uglier.  :lol:


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 5, 2006)

Well I finished the reflector and tuning plates yesterday. I'm smoking a butt, deer roast and neck bones today, so I'll see how this setup works.


----------



## ultramag (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey GS I've never been privileged enough to play with a big boy smoker. How about a brief explanation of what tuning plates are and how they work. I know what they are for and definately understand the why but am interested in the particlulars.

I've read some on them elsewhere when someone was asking questions about tuning a Gator Pit. He almost made it sound like they were just pieces of metal laying in the bottom of the pit. It seems like surely there is more to it than that.


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 5, 2006)

There is a really good web site that has pictures of a homebuilt smoker with this system. I have not taken pictures of mine. 
If they work the way they are supposed to, you should be able to regulate the heat better throughout the entire smoker. One thing I had a problem with is the top of the smoker was always so much hotter than the bottom. I think maybe I didn't get my firebox low enough, so the passage between the firebox and cook chamber is too high. Hopefully the reflector will cure this problem and not smother my fire.
I didn't have internet back when I started this project some 10 years ago. So the only reference I had was a Brinkman at the Wally World, and I only looked at it once. I have gotten a lot of great information from the web and here. 
That website that shows the tuning plates is here: http://www.exit201.com/cyclops/cyclops.shtml


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 6, 2006)

The tuning plates worked!!! I checked the temp in all parts of the cook chamber, and it was identical from end to end. The bottom is now warmer than the top, but not by much. 
If anyone has a smoker even remotely resembling mine, I strongly suggest the upgrade.
I keep thinking I've got this thing perfected and then I see a better idea. Maybe in another 10 years, I'll get her dialed in perfectly. Hope not though. I don't think I can wait that long to try the ground hog or coon. :roll:


----------



## ultramag (Nov 7, 2006)

GS, I knew sooner or later you'd live up to the Ozark lifestyle and naw on some ringtail meat. :P  Good stuff.  :shock:


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 7, 2006)

I meant that to be funny. But you never know. I dated a Vietnamese American girl years ago that fed me egg rolls made from a cat that a friend of hers caught in the ally behind her apt. Had I known before I ate it, I wouldn't have this experience in my book of living. I don't know if it was the cat or the cook, but it was the best egg roll I've ever had.


----------



## jamesb (Nov 8, 2006)

A reverse flow is similar to traditional offst with a couple of exceptions. There is a solid plate that runs several inches below the cooking grate, from the firebox side to about 6" from the opposite end of the cooking chamber. This allows for heat and smoke to travel from the firebox end to the other under the plate then rise into the cooking chamber and back across the cooking grates and exit out the stack at the firebox end... 

Having said all of that, I prefer to cook on my "Big Ugly Pit". It is at the welding shop right now having some mods done and getting a decent trailer setup under it. When I get it back, the reverse flow will go back out to my in-laws place.

James.


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 8, 2006)

GS,
      My big pipe has the stack coming out the end opposite the firebox, and a damper plate about 15" long about 6" below the cooking grate where the fire comes into the cooking chamber.  I use a SS steamtable pan full of water on top of that damper plate as a heat sink.  The heat flows acroos below the grate forming a constant "heat bubble in the cooking area.  Temps check out within 10* @ any spot on the grate.

Another design I've built puts a wall about 3/4 of the way up the chamber and 10" from the firebox end of the oven.  On the other end of the oven , there's another wall going from the top down about 3/4 of the way to the bottom.  the heat comes in the top on one side, and vortexes across and out the bottom of the oven.  Real even temps across, but hot corners w/ that one.

If your're using seasoned wood, and having creosote problems (too stout) you either need more airflow, or you're letting the temps drop.  When you add a log, do you open er up until the smoke thins?

Those doors look heavy. Have you considered adding a counter weight to them?

You should start a show and call it $40 a smoker instead of $40 a day like Rachel Raye.

Looks like you're going to have quite a unit there, but I still want to see the Q tools!

Tim


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 9, 2006)

What I've done with the deflector and the tuning plates is working out great. I get an even smoke and even heat now.
I figured out my problem with the food being to stout. I was just using way to much hickory. A lot of my smoking takes place in the dark and I wasn't separating my oak from my hickory very well. Now I keep them completely separate and use 1 hickory split to maybe 2 or 3 oak splits. As far as TBS goes, I don't put my meat on the grill unless the wood has burned down to coals and TBS is gently exiting my pipe. And I learned years ago, that preheating my splits on the firebox helps combustion take place a lot faster. As soon as I get the burn barrel done, I'll be pre-burning all my wood and I'll probably go to a larger split.
The bad thing about this is, I was doing fine before I joined this site. It's opened a world of possibilities up for me and my cobbled together smoker. Now I must strive for smoking perfection, and it all y'all's fault. I hope your proud of yourselves.
Really though, I have a lot of hobbies, and I have joined many discussion forums over the years. This is most definitely the best one I've ever joined. I've read almost every post, and I see no huge egos, no bad language, and no out and out arguments. Everyone here is more than willing to share experiences and information. It's like a huge smokin' family. I feel really welcome here. THANKS guys.
I might try the water pan though. Mainly because of what I used to do with my ECB. I used to put my marinade in the water pan and throw all my veggies is there too.


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 9, 2006)

I only have one thing to say Gunny, Before you do too much think' on smokin' perfection, read my tag line.

It's interesting to me that you have problems w/ creoste more w/ hickory than oak.  I never have a bit of trouble w/ hickory.  If there's ever anything I do have trouble with, it's post oak, and I just won't hardly even use red oak.  Suppose maybe there's a difference in the type of hickory up there and down here?

Good Luck, adn Good Log Splittin",
                                                  Tim


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 9, 2006)

DDBBQ, I don't think my problem is with creosote. The food tastes good to everyone but me. It tasted over smoked. I'm the only one that feels that way though. So my goal was to find a happy medium that everyone including myself would enjoy. In fact I took some of that last deer roast to work and everyone that had a sample said it was the best deer they'd ever had. Again, nobody has ever complained about my food. They keep inviting me back, so it must be good. As I've said in an earlier post, I make a ton of deer sticks and jerky every year for all the locals. I just think it's a difference in my taste buds.
This may sound silly, but a while back I was diagnosed with cancer. I'm fine now, so don't worry about me. :D But I had to get a radiation treatment every day for 30 days. Ever since those radiation treatments, my taste and smell has gone haywire. No one, not even my doctors can explain it. But it's true. Colognes and perfumes that I used to love give me an instant headache. And some that are on the lighter side, I can smell from a mile away and that's no kidding. It's very weird. But since I'm the gourmet cook in the house, I need to cook stuff that I like or there isn't any reason to do it.
I use shagbark hickory and white oak splits. We have 4 types of hickory here and this is the one of choice for me. It is SLIGHTLY sweet, and very mild compared to the other hickory wood, but still imparts a strong taste if used in to big a quantity. I've always been under the impression that oak is a relatively mild smoking wood. And in my experience it is.


----------



## jamesb (Nov 10, 2006)

All of the oak that I get here in N. Texas is way more mild than any hickory I get... Have you ever tried pecan? Pecan is my absolute favorite to cook with. It works great with everything from fish to poultry to pork to beef to wild game etc...

James.


----------



## gunslinger (Nov 11, 2006)

I've never used pecan. No pecan orchards around. And to my knowledge, we don't grow wild pecan. I try to get all native wood, because it's cheap. That's why I can't get cherry. I have never seen a cherry tree here. I used to live in Traverse City Mi. Now they have cherry trees. I'd like to try pecan. I've heard it's good, but unless I can find logs or splits, I'm out of luck. I won't use chunks.


----------



## smokyokie (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Gunny,
                  I'll meet you halfway and swap you some pecan for some hickory.  Hickory is getting real tough to find around here, and I've never seen white oak available.  I don't cut or split my own.  Pecan is abundant though.  They say the restaurants used up most of the available hickory and that alot of them have gone to pecan.  I'm embarassed to tell you what I paid for my last rick of hickory.

BTW, my FIL, and also a good friend had the same experience w/ the radiation and taste.  You never know, time may take care of it.


----------



## gunslinger (Jan 30, 2007)

DDBBQ. I must not have read this last reply from you. If you're still game, I'll take you up on that wood trade.


----------



## smokyokie (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe we can swap it out at the get together this summer.

Tim


----------



## short one (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Gunslinger got your reply and if you would like some wild cherry, I could turn you on to some if you can let me know when you'll be coming thru. I use cherry or apple alot. Hickory gets my system out of whack. Let me know.   Steve


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Great post Gunny. Good info on the "tuning plates". Hopefully you'll soon have it in 1 color, be it painted or powder coated. I know the basics of powder coating, but will it survive the heat ?
    BTW: she's a BEAUTIFUL wreck right now.:D


----------



## short one (Feb 11, 2007)

Gunslinger:  Just found pics of your smoker last night, and am glad to see that I'm not the only one who has a barrel that needs a paint job.Looks like a nice unit. Guess outside paint doesn't hurt the inside results. Homemade but functional right.    Steve


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 12, 2007)

That'd be cool. I'll let you know the next time I head that way. It will be pretty soon too. I bought my Mom a house next to me, so I'll have to go up there to move her.
What about oak? I could bring some and swap ya.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks Cajun. There is a learning curve witht the plate, but once you figure it out, it really does help. 
For paint, I think I'm going to use Marvins plan. Epoxy paint.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 12, 2007)

Gunslinger -

All I can say is WOW! That thing is huge! You did a hell of a job there.

(can I say hell here?)


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 13, 2007)

Thanks Debi. It's changed even since that photo. As soon as I get it done, I'll post detailed pics. 
I'm getting ready to install a square firebox w/pullout ash drawer, and when it's all said and done the whole unit will have a sink with hot water, a fridge, a generator, and plenty of food prep area. And it will be all one color.


----------



## msmith (Feb 16, 2007)

Gunny have you started on the new mods yet, hope all is well with you and the family.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks Marvin. And the same back too ya.
I have started on the mods, but now with the cheese thing in mind, I'm thinking of another addition. And since this is my thread and it's about my smoker, I'm going to post it here.
I'd like to try this cheese smoking thing. As stated in the past, I've never really cared for smoked cheese. But then there are lots of things I never cared for until I started making it myself.
I know cheese has to be cold smoked, and it seems a lot of people have a problem with wood smokers getting them to keep a low temp. So I wonder if it would work to either, keep the firebox door open and set my damper to just let a little smoke into the cook chamber. OR, add an additional exhaust stack to the firebox, keep the door closed, and set my damper just enough to get the temp where I need it.
And just to clear things up, the damper I am referring too, is between the firebox and the cook chamber. I don't know a technical term for it, so if you do, fill me in.
Ideas or suggestions please.


----------



## msmith (Feb 16, 2007)

You know im just wandering here so please be patience, since you are going with a square fire box how about making a oven attached to the top of it. Kinda like mine but dont have an opening go thru, just let the heat rise from the fire box that should keep the temp down, just a thought.
Glad to here everone is doing fine.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm confused, so I'll beg of your patience too. How would an oven over my firebox keep the temp in the cook chamber low enough to cold smoke?


----------



## msmith (Feb 16, 2007)

Man I dont know what i was thinking, not feeling well right now and totaly got off in left field. So x that idea.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 16, 2007)

That's cool Marvin. I like the idea of an oven over the firebox tough. If you could master regulating the temp, you could bake all kinds of thing while you're waiting on the meat. Seems like everything tastes better cooked outdoors. Don't know why, but it is.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 18, 2007)

Well I took Marvin's advice and built another box to stack on top of the firebox to use as an oven. So now it's 4 feet tall, 2 feet wide, 2 feet deep, 1/4 inch plate and I have to use my tractor loader to move the darn thing. I should have mounted the firebox to the smoker before I welded the oven to the firebox. Hindsight is always 20-20, right?
Thinking about figuring out how to mount a rotary actuator and thermostat to a vent to control the oven temp.


----------



## msmith (Feb 19, 2007)

Dang Tom you have been busy, doing a lot of work on your smoker. You probably just added another 400 lbs to it. I think you will like having the oven to keep things warm. I didnt cut in a vent on mine but I can damper down the stack and raise the oven temp. On a normal cook my oven runs around 200*.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 19, 2007)

I would think the extra smoke box would be best as far from the heat source as posible and sitting lower than the heat source. The heat will rise and the cooler smoke will still filter down to the lower smoke box.

Remember it only takes a little smoke to do cheese or it gets yucky fast!


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey debi, It's not a smoke box. Just an oven to keep things warm.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 19, 2007)

Gunny, you better be careful or your gonna get that bad boy too heavy to pull up here. Can't wait to see your handy work. Are we gonna bake the biscuits for breakfast in that smoker oven? I've been working on Abigail's buttermilk biscuits. If she don't slow them recipes down I'll have to roll around the gathering.


----------



## msmith (Feb 19, 2007)

Hey chad nothing wrong with rolling along.


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'm for sure gonna have to move the axle. This big box is going to throw the balance all of.
Actually the box I built is gone tonight. One of my neighbors asked if I could build one for him. His offer was too good to pass up, so I just let him have that one. So this weekend it's back to fabricating.
I thought we'd smoke some biscuits and do some regular. Just in case the smoked aren't a favorite. 
As the time gets nearer, I'll need a head count, kids and all so I can bring enough for breakfast.


----------



## ultramag (Feb 20, 2007)

Gunny, I'll get you a head count as soon as I know it myself. I'm still waiting on PM's to be returned about attendance.


----------



## msmith (Feb 20, 2007)

Well gunny you may have to start building a few smokers and selling them, when and if you have the spare time.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 20, 2007)

Gee I might have to move to Missorri


----------



## gunslinger (Feb 23, 2007)

NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER...........................Hmmmmmmmm.........  ............NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER, NEVER!!!!!


----------



## msmith (Feb 23, 2007)

Well I guess that answered that LOL.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 5, 2007)

Thought I might post an update to the firebox/oven project. It's ugly, so brace yourselves. And the pictures really suck. Sorry a$$ Treo phone will do everything my PC will do, but can't take a pic to save itself.
Anyway, I haven't had time to get nice fresh metal, so this is 1/4 inch from a 5000 gallon water tank from the old farm. I've been slowly cutting pieces and parts from it for about 15 years. It's got surface rust, but nothing that won't cleanup easily. I'll sand blast it when it's finished.
It's rough right now as I have yet to do any grinding on it, but it's getting there.
Seriously considering lining the firebox with firebrick and welding in a steel liner. But then again...............................?
The oven door will be on the same side as the smoker doors, and the firebox door is on the back.


----------



## short one (Mar 6, 2007)

> GS Nice looking firebox/oven. hope to look it over in June. Question though, how far into your tank does your stack extend and do you have a damper in the stack? Been reading about leaving stack open to keep smoke fresh. Tried this over weekend, and didn't get the smoke flavor or ring I have been getting. My stack does not enter tank, should I try lowering it to the grates or just use the damper as I have in past or both. I'm open for suggestions. Steve


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 6, 2007)

Tom -
It's looking good! Your gonna need help moving that thing onto the trailer though.

Got to watch a major concrete job today and had you on my mind. We're building new missle bunkers. I kept thinking which one of these guys would be Tom? I figured you must have been one of the two doing "rock, paper, scizzors" to run the concrete pumpper crane. LOL Never noticed how interestig it could be. Some really kewl equipment on this site!


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, I'm going to lay the box on it's back and stand the smoke chamber up on it to weld all the way around it. That way I won't have to weld on my back. Hate welding on my back. Then I'll load the whole thing on the trailer with my tractor loader.
Most people are amazed when they really take note at what goes on at a job site. The concrete pumps are way cool, but you won't find me running one. That's an operator job. I'm Teamster all the way. I was offered a job very recently to operate one, but I have to much time vested in my company and Union, to make the switch. 4th on the seniority list. You don't just give that up.
I also field test concrete. I am one of 2 at my company that can do that.


My exhaust pipe is welded to the surface of the smoker. I have a rain cap on my exhaust pipe. And that's all it is. I smoke with it wide open and control my temps with the firebox vents and tuning plates. I also have a damper between the firebox and smoke chamber. 
From what I see about your smoker is the stack is directly over the firebox. So if that is the case, opening your stack all the way is going to cause the smoke to be sucked right out. If it were me, and it's not, I would put a stack on each end of the smoker. Looks like you have about a 6 inch pipe? I'd maybe go with a 3 or 4 inch pipe on each end, at grate level. I believe the point of having the stack at grate level or lower is because smoke and heat rise, so it has to be forced out, where as it just rolls out effortlessly when the pipe is higher. I may be wrong, but I think that's the premise behind it. When my firebox is done, I will probably try to move mine.


----------



## msmith (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Tom hows the progress coming on your smoker.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 10, 2007)

Hey Marvin. Got the bottom door hinged the other night. Work and chores has had me out past dark the last few nights, so progress has halted.
The first box was easy to build, since I was off for 5 weeks for bad weather. Wishing my neighbor had never stopped now. Oh well, I'll get to it this weekend.


----------



## msmith (Mar 10, 2007)

Well you will eventuly get it back up and smoking. I read where you were thinking about moving your stack also. You will probably have to mess with the tuning plates again if you cut it in below grate level. I will find out today for sure when I tuned mine the wind was terrible and was cold as heck. I had to run them solid about halfway down the barrel to even out the temps. Its gonna be 81* here today and 5 mph wind so ill have a good day for smoking. Gonna do 3 racks of loin back ribs. 1 9lb tenderloin 1 5lb tenderloin, 1 head of cabbage, 4 stuffed pork chops, 1 jd fattie and smoked biskets, 1 pan of cornbread and 1 pan of baked beans, that should keep me busy today and Ill send some blue smoke your way.


----------



## smoked (Mar 10, 2007)

just one fattie?????? marvin.....say it aint so..........


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 10, 2007)

That's what I was thinking. Just 1 fattie? I usually do at least 5, vacuum pack and freeze.
Marvin, this new box is going to cure so many problems, but also create new ones. I am going to have to smoke constantly on it to get it dialed in again. Wait...that's a good thing.
Today I had to go to my Brothers house and clean up the mess from the ice storm. He is a prison guard at Camp Bucca Iraq, and his wife and 8 year old son are alone on a small acreage. We (me and about 30 men from my Church) cut up about 7 cords of wood. So they'll definitely be set up for next winter, and the winter after that, and the winter after that. So, I'll get back to the project tomorrow after morning services.


----------



## msmith (Mar 10, 2007)

Sounds like you have been a busy man Tom, hope all is well with your brother and he is doing well.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 18, 2007)

I worked on my smoker today. Making slow progress now with warmer weather. I only get a couple hours a week to work on it. 
I'm thinking about nixing the ash drawer though. The last one I made was very heavy and the box is plenty big to clean out easily with a shovel. 
Here are a few pics of it so far.


----------



## msmith (Mar 19, 2007)

Looking good Tom it will be finished before you know it. Im like you and dont have a ash drawer I use a shovel to clean out the ashes and thats one less thing to have to mess with.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 20, 2007)

I wish I had my old ECB back now. I miss the smoke. 
Since I'm working with metal from an old water tank, and not fresh, raw sheet steel, it's taking for ever. I've been considering a plasma cutter recently. It would really make cutting a lot cleaner. As of now I'm facing a LOT of grinding, and I hate grinding. This box is going to have vents on all four sides of the firebox and a single set of vents in the oven to attempt some type of temperature control. I have considered getting a machine shop to cut the vent holes with a water jet, but they want 2 and a half bucks per hole. OUCH!
One thing's for sure. When all is done, it will be a vast improvement over the small round firebox.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 20, 2007)

well if you want a cheap plasma cutter, they will run you about 400-500 hundred new... 

check the local pawn shops... i have seen them many times in a pawn shop with a tag of no more than 200 on them

mind you they are cheap ones but they will do what you want them to


----------



## msmith (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey gunny just curious did you leave an opening between the firebox and top of the oven on one side.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 20, 2007)

I did. But why do you ask? I have a feeling that the reason I did, and the reason you're asking are different.
I did, because I want to use the oven as a smaller smoker when I don't need all that room in the main cook chamber. I have a damper between the firebox and the main cook chamber to shut off the heat and smoke. That way I can redirect it to the top box. The opening between the top and bottom will also have a damper, and the top will have a short exhaust pipe.
Now what's your idea?
Marvin, you have been my inspiration on this improvment, so don't let me down.


----------



## msmith (Mar 20, 2007)

I would never let you down Tom, I was just thinking that I should have done mine a little diffrent. I have a 4" opening between the outer wall of the main box and the inside of the oven. I did not put a stack up high on the main wall of the box. I wish I could draw it out but im kinda computer stupid so here goes. My main box is 30x30x5' tall, Icame up 2' from the bottom of the fire box and cut a piece of metal 30x26 leaving a 4" gap from the back wall. then I came up another another 4" and cut the same size again. Then I cut the piece for the back wall of the oven, that left me a 4" gap for heat to travel up the back wall of the oven. I guess what im trying to say is I made an L shape inside the oven. No smoke gets in there at all and it usually runs around 220 to 230 degrees. I could cut in a vent with a sliding damper and get it hotter but havent done it. I just wish that I would have done it on the side where the fire enters the barrel but mine is onthe wall to the left of where the barrel is mounted. Still it works great and keeps everything warm. I do wish I would have put the firebox door on the back like your doing but hind sight is 20x20. Hope I didnt confuse you.


----------



## gunslinger (Mar 20, 2007)

I understand fully. I figure it will heat up fine with a solid floor. The reason I put the door in the rear is because I have my preburner on the other side and it's an easy motion from there to the firebox.

I have looked at the cheapies. With something like that, I believe you get what you pay for. Unless you buy off the Snap-On truck. Back in my mechanicin' days I bought a MIG welder with the Snap-On name on it. It works great to this day. But it cost me 2400 bucks, and I have seen the same welder at TSC made by Century for 600 bucks.
I have done this firebox project with my stick welder and when it's done, I'll show both the box and the welder off. The welder is a work of art and very reasonably priced.


----------



## msmith (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey Tom how's the new mods coming along you about ready to fire it up again, or have you too busy to work on it. Dont know about you but I have spring fever.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 1, 2007)

Marvin, I have worked a little on it, but with spring here, I'm busier than ever. We have decided to quit raising poultry for meat (never get rid of the layers), so when they're gone from the freezer, it's off to the store to buy my chickens. That should lighten up our load a little.
I am installing the smoke vent and exhaust vent now, but I need some advice.
Would it work to have the smoke enter at the top and exit from the bottom?
Any thoughts here would be appreciated.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 2, 2007)

Best of luck and speed to you Gunslinger, I know you been suffering without a cooker!!!!


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 3, 2007)

hmmm...smoke enters the top and exits out the bottom. i dunno; i would think no, because heat rises. but weird stuff happens that goes against logic. i saw an empty drum, just like the one i used for my smoker, at work tonight. i looked in the metal rack to see what was there. i thought, "eh, i could build me a new one (like i want it), and give mine to a buddy". not enough stuff i can get away with using to build another one right now. i might go ahead and cut the drum tomorrow, build some of the frame work, bring it home. then do some more in a few weeks.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. What I'm talking about is the oven that is right on top of the firebox. I think it would get plenty of radiant heat from below, so what I am trying to accomplish is just smoke. But if this will choke the fire, then I don't want to do it. However, I will have big vents on all 4 sides of the firebox. What I want is a dual purpose oven. One I can use for smaller smokes and by closing dampers, using it as a standard oven.


----------



## msmith (Apr 3, 2007)

Well gunny I understand now what your talking about. If thats the case are you gonna have the open wall going up one side and open to the oven with a damper. If so then your gonna have to have a smoke stack cut in the top of the oven.Probably dead center in the top so the heat and smoke evens out. When I sent that pm to you I did  not fully understand what you were saying. In that case the opening to the oven will have to be down lower so the stack can pull up across the racks of the oven.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 8, 2007)

Someone help me here. 
In my research to build the perfect oven/smoker, I stumbled across a custom rig that has the smoke and heat enter from the top and exit from just below the lowest grate, creating a "bubble effect," (their words, not mine). I believe this makes the heat have to force itself out instead of just having a direct path out. I think, heat is energy and it will find it's way out rather the vent is high or low. It has to. I don't really know what I'm talking about.
Anyone know what they are talking about? This is basically what I was asking in my previous reply.


----------



## msmith (Apr 10, 2007)

Well I dont anything about that set up but sounds just like having the reverse flow on the oven just like the smokers


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 10, 2007)

You know what? I've made up my mind. It's just an oven. No smoke. Tired of beating myself up over this. I've spent more time on this than I need too. It's time to just get it done.


----------



## msmith (Apr 10, 2007)

Well Tom I know how you feel damn if you do and damn if you dont. Do it the way you want it and to heck with the rest. You do know that us wood burners are the last of a dying breed, so lets go out our way.


----------



## ultramag (Apr 10, 2007)

Sounds like somebody is having withdrawls and is ready for some smoked meat. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Good luck on finishing it up now that you have decided. What are ya gonna cook first?


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 10, 2007)

I can not imagine being without a smoker for so long ...

Big Hugs Tom!

Soon you will be smoking again!


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 11, 2007)

The question is, what aren't I gonna smoke first.I've been working on a new rib rub, so that's definately on the list.


----------



## hhersh (Apr 20, 2007)

Please take a look at the photo and tell me if the chimney is too small ( it is square steel tubing apprx. 2" sq. The reason for my query is i'm getting a bad creosote taste on my meat, and the smoke does'nt seem to escape properly.....any help appreciated.


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 20, 2007)

i have a 4" smoke stack on mine.  i think 2" is too small.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 20, 2007)

YES!!! Too small for sure. I had a 2 inch pipe on mine originally and had to crack the right door open a bit to get good air flow. I now have a 4 inch pipe and a 6 inch probably wouldn't hurt, but I'm going to stay with the 4. Also make sure the passage from the fire box to the cook chamber is big enough. I had a 3 inch hole and have since enlarged it to 8 inches. No problems with flow now.


----------



## hhersh (Apr 20, 2007)

I wish I was a better welder, cutting the old one off and installing a larger one my be more than I am up to....whew!


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe you could add a second one?

Hot smoker with dual exaust - VRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRROOOOM!


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 23, 2007)

Okay everyone, is it possible to build a smoker with bolts and high heat gaskets? I will get it welded in time, but I want to build one and use it till that time.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes. I wouldn't worry about gaskets unless you have pretty big gaps in things or your doors don't fit good.
What kind of smoker do you want to build?


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 23, 2007)

I know that I'm building a fridge smoker. But I want to build a big offset. Maybe a reverse flow setup.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 24, 2007)

Almost anything is posible. Nuts and bolts worked fine before welders!


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 24, 2007)

i have a few bolts in mine. i used stainless steel bolts, flat washers, lock washers, and nuts in mine.


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 24, 2007)

Cool. I don't want to get started to find out its not going to work after its built. I fugure all I need to do is keep it tight to prevent excessive heat loss.


----------



## chris_harper (Apr 24, 2007)

i built mine out of a 55-gallon drum. that is the food chamber. i bought a side firebox from lowe's (the one for the char-griller), and made a cover for the hole that is in it to connect to the char-griller grill it was made for. i welded (2) 3" diameter x 4" long pipes to it, and cut out inside them. then they were welded to the end of the drum, and cut out inside them again. then the firebox was welded to the bracing for it coming off the legs of the smoker. the legs are bolted to the drum. i used 4" diameter vent ducting for my smokestack. i used a 90Â° elbow coming out of the smoker, then a 24" piece of duct, topped with a rain shanty. when the wind id acting right (eg. not changing direction every 5 seconds) i pull off the shanty and put on another 90Â° elbow, turning it away from the wind, so it has a vacuum effect on it. i have added insulation to the drum, on the side opposite the door, and both ends. that helped alot in temp control, and charcoal & wood useage.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 24, 2007)

I wouldn't bother with a reverse flow myself. Not that I'm an expert or anything, but I just see absolutely no advantage to it. I do look at a lot of pits these days and even the Q-joints and pro's aren't using that set-up. To me, they'd use the best in a food for money situation. Especially if they expect to get their dollars worth.


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 24, 2007)

Is it the reverse flow that you don't suggest. I like to set out and tend the fire, so I definitely like the offset.  I'll have a fridge for the lazy days. I have an ECB already, but want a home built.


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 25, 2007)

It's just my opinion. But I think a standard horizontal with offset is sufficient. 
If you go big, you'll have to add tuning plates for even heat and smoke distribution. But once you figure them out, it's no big deal.
Try this website for a great article on how to build a nice stick burner. Most of it's overkill, but you get a good idea of what to do. And his welding and cutting instruction is excellent.
http://www.exit201.com/cyclops/cyclops.shtml


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 25, 2007)

I wondered about that myself. I envisioned something to do with air flow like a pipe organ. Wrong kind of tuning I guess.


----------



## tonto1117 (Apr 25, 2007)

I would like to revisit this thread when I can speak  more authoritativley. Nahunta here I come!!!


----------



## gunslinger (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I made some real progress on this thing last weekend. Got all my grinding done. I hate grinding. Got ready to drill some holes in my inner door to plug weld to the outer door, and the gears in the ole drill stripped out. So all I have left is to finish is the doors and vents and it's ready to weld onto the smoke chamber. Plan on pics next weekend. 
I promised my brother, who returned home on leave from prison guard duty in Camp Bucca Iraq, that I would smoke all his favorites next weekend. Can't let my baby brother down.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 30, 2007)

Sounds like your making grea progress Tom! To bad about the drill but I guess you'll just have to head for the hardware store (whoopee! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ). 

Nope can't let done the little brother! Tell him we're all proud of him!


----------



## gunslinger (May 5, 2007)

Getting close!!!!! Doors are done! 
All I have left is, vents, latches, log grate, firebox damper, paint, and welding to the smoke chamber.
Will post pics Sunday evening.
I'm so stoked about getting this thing up and running.


----------



## short one (May 5, 2007)

Tom, just get it functional and tuned in before June. Don't worry about the paint, we are not worried about the looks of the unit, but the Quality of the product you produce. Appearance is nice, but not a must. Just make us some excellent "Q".


----------



## chris_harper (May 5, 2007)

i can't figure out how to make a vent for mine. i need it on the end, like in the ash drawer, or something like that.


----------



## gunslinger (May 5, 2007)

Chris, can you post a pic or drawing of what you're working with? I have a ton of ideas for vents. I'd be glad to help. I may even have a vent that would work great for you, that I built for another project. It would make a perfect vent for an ash drawer. If it would work for you, I'd send it to ya, FoC.


----------



## chris_harper (May 5, 2007)

here is a simple drawing i made in ms paint. it is not to scale. the door is on top, and the ash drawer in the end.


----------



## gunslinger (May 5, 2007)

Chris, I'll take a pic of what I have. I think it would work out for you. I've got to head out and work on mine, and after, I'll post a pic.


----------



## chris_harper (May 5, 2007)

cool. thanks. it will be 26" X 20" x 18".


----------



## msmith (May 6, 2007)

Gunslinger have you got it back together yet.


----------



## gunslinger (May 7, 2007)

Chris, here's a pic of the vent I made. It's a standard damper type vent. I used 3 inch pipe and cut the dampers out of 1/4 inch sheet. They close pretty tight too.
If you want them, I'll send them to you. I would think 2, 3 inch vents would be sufficient.


----------



## chris_harper (May 7, 2007)

tom, cool. pm sent.


----------



## gunslinger (May 27, 2007)

Chris, I haven't forgot you. I have been so busy lately and as I write this from my Treo phone, my PC remains in the shop. I will get those vents off today and try to get them out to you Tuesday.


----------



## chris_harper (May 27, 2007)

ok, thanks tom. i got an air compressor free, but the pump is locked up. i am using the tank off it for my firebox. it is 30" long X 13" diameter. the wheels off it will go on the new smoker also. i posted a drawing i did in MSpaint here. now, i just have to figure out the ash door part. or, i might not do an ash door, and just clean it out by hand thru the big door.


----------

